# Sulcata Tortoises eyes looking strange.



## pebbles (Mar 5, 2016)

So today while feeding my Sulcata, I noticed her eyes looking strange. I won't be taking her to the vet until another week and I am really concerned and stressed. Her eyes looked like they were rolling back and I've never seen anything like this before. Does anyone know what this is?











She's still eating plenty, shes being kept warm at night, everything seems much better than the last time I posted except now this. Any ideas why her eyes look like this? Thank you..


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2016)

It's the beginning of swelling for the nictitating membrane, or third eyelid. This sometimes is caused by stress. You can buy a soothing product to help:






or:


----------



## pebbles (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you so much for your response, Yvonne G! it's much appreciated.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 5, 2016)

How many times a day would you recommend Terramycin be used on the eyes? @Yvonne G


----------



## NataliaTG (Mar 7, 2016)

pebbles said:


> How many times a day would you recommend Terramycin be used on the eyes? @Yvonne G



Terramycin is AMAZING. I have the same problem with my tort Benjamin... sometimes when he wakes up his left eye looks just like in your tortoise's pictures. I just apply some terramycin with a cotton swab when his eye is looking strange and in less than 15 minutes everything is back to normal. At first he didn't like it, but then he just got used to it 

good luck!


----------

